# Coshocton County Leads State in Weekend Deer-Gun Harvest Numbers



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters harvested an additional 16,766 deer during the extra weekend of gun hunting, December 17-18, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

